# What do you eat for a typical breakfast?



## BookTenTiger (Jul 4, 2021)

Okay, this is pretty far afield from Geek Talk, but I just find it endlessly fascinating how people eat around the world.

What do you typically eat for breakfast?

On Weekdays, I tend to have a slice of sourdough toast (woo San Francisco, home of the sourdough!) with extra-chunky peanut butter, and a cup (or two) of coffee.

On Weekends, I sometimes make fried eggs with toast and avocado (woo California!), and I pair that with one to three cups of coffee (I love coffee).

What is your typical breakfast?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 4, 2021)

Karelian Pies (a traditional finnish savory pastry, it’s a small rye crust filled with rice porridge), fried eggs and lemon juice is my usual breakfast.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2021)

I cook breakfast for my wife regularly (and sometimes the kids, but they are picky and we like good food). I make sunny-side up egg on toast, frittatas with broccoli, red pepper, ham, & garlic (and cheese, of course. I put cheese in nearly everything I make), or scrambled eggs with cheese and basil. 

When I'm not making eggs, I make a chicken salad (chunks of boneless chicken breast or thigh with chunks of apple, carrot, cucumber, tomato, and cheese topped with yogurt and blueberries) or what I call "potato mush" (actually yam mashed with cinnamon, almond butter, cream, and maple syrup, mixed with chia seeds and topped with yogurt, blueberries, and walnuts).

Sometimes on weekends I'll make waffles. The kids will eat _those_ without complaint!


----------



## Cadence (Jul 4, 2021)

My go to when possible is a jalapeno bagel with egg, pepper jack cheese, and either sausage or bacon.  Sometimes a plain bagel with butter and cinnamon  And a side of fruit to change things up.  If I'm cooking at home then either an omelette or french toast.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Jul 4, 2021)

Coffee.  Black 20 ounces.

either English muffin with cheese and morning star vegetarian sausage or some kind of sweet breakfast cookie thing and a banana.

savory or sweet…about 300 calories either way


----------



## Campbell (Jul 4, 2021)

Scrambled eggs with some cream cheese mixed in, sausage, and an apple on rest days.
Granola, nonfat vanilla greek yogurt, and blueberries mixed in a bowl after fasted cardio on most other days.

Usually around 600-700 calories.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2021)

I very rarely eat breakfast, but if I do it tends to be a quick poached egg on a slice of toast.


----------



## MarkB (Jul 4, 2021)

Like Morrus I often don't bother, but if I do it'll be a bowl of cereal, usually honey-nut clusters. Milk in a separate mug to sip after taking a spoonful, because I hate soggy cereal.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 4, 2021)

I usually have yogurt and muesli for breakfast, or a bowl of oatmeal.  I aim for about 500 calories and 5g fiber.


----------



## Arnie_Wan_Kenobi (Jul 4, 2021)

Blackrat said:


> Karelian Pies (a traditional finnish savory pastry, it’s a small rye crust filled with rice porridge),



That sounds AMAZING; something I'll be looking up. (I'm in the States, so not something I'm familiar with, but I am curious!).

Typically, breakfast burrito: scrambled or fried egg, sausage or bacon, some cheese, and veggies. When I make them in advance, I'll prep a dozen and freeze and microwave. Or "Greek" yogurt and granola or cereal.


----------



## Richards (Jul 4, 2021)

On weekdays, I bring two granola bars with me to work - one is always oats & honey and the other rotates between chocolate chip, peanut butter chip, and banana.  I eat those around 8:00, and then since that seldom fills me up until lunch I eat a hobbit second breakfast around 9:30 or 10:00, which is usually a sweet roll or something similar.  (I just discovered cinnamon glazed Baby Bundt cakes by Hostess - _so good!_)

On weekends, my wife like Burger King's croissanwiches so I usually buy those for her, but I generally make do with two pieces of white toast with grape jelly.  I sometimes supplement that with a banana.

Johnathan


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 5, 2021)

I never used to eat breakfast but, since being diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic (sucks to get old), I've started on whole grain cereal with milk and some sort of home dried fruit (usually apples), with a small cup of no sugar added yogurt. On weekends I'll sometimes switch it up with a toasted whole grain muffin with cheese, an egg, and sliced meat like Montreal Smoked Meat, and a glass of milk.

A more traditional 'breakfast' of scrambled eggs, bacon, and brown beans is more of something that I would make for dinner.


----------



## dragoner (Jul 5, 2021)

Potato, two eggs with onion, garlic, and sometimes tomato, toast.


----------



## LoganRan (Jul 5, 2021)

Kashi Go Lean cereal, seed nuts (usually almonds or cashews) and fruit (usually dried apricots or dried cherries).

Plenty of fiber, plenty of protein and tastes pretty darn good.


----------



## Retreater (Jul 5, 2021)

Coffee. We don't keep food in the house except for what is specifically for planned meals. And since my wife and I have different morning schedules, we do not plan breakfast.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 5, 2021)

Weekdays:
A year ago, probably some fruit I pick up on my way into the office.
This year, a bowl of cereal, or a toasted English muffin (butter and cheese, or peanut butter on it).
Next year... as we go back to office my workplace may be offering breakfast as a perk.  We'll see what that entails.

Weekends: 
Much depends on what we are doing.  Either my wife bakes, or I put together some egg sandwiches.


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 5, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> On Weekdays, I tend to have a slice of sourdough toast (woo San Francisco, home of the sourdough!) with extra-chunky peanut butter, and a cup (or two) of coffee.



My wife and I love that sourdough place down near Pier 39, with the animal shaped breads. We go there whenever we visit.

On topic, I don't eat breakfast on most days, but when I do it's a bowl of cinnamon life cereal.


----------



## Aging Bard (Jul 5, 2021)

I hate wasting food, so I often eat leftovers for breakfast. I cook breakfast when my wife wants a nice breakfast, and then there are lots of possibilities: British-style "fry-up", _huevos rancheros_, breakfast sandwiches or burritos, buttermilk pancakes or waffles, and berry buckles.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 5, 2021)

Punks like you!


----------



## Grantypants (Jul 5, 2021)

If I'm in a hurry, cereal and milk or granola and vanilla yogurt. If I'm not in a hurry, I'll make some oatmeal with honey, cinnamon, and orange zest. Or on special occasions, some homemade buttermilk biscuits with fried eggs and bacon.


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 5, 2021)

I don't normally eat anything special for breakfast. If I'm planning for drivethru, I usually plan a late breakfast to avoid breakfast menus... unless one of the burger places offers a whole fried egg as a "breakfast burger" topping.


----------



## Blue (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm usually the only one awake when I do breakfast, and I don't bother to cook for myself often.  According to my food diary (trying to lose some weight) my most common recent weekday is a muffin, 1-2 black coffee, and 12-20oz of water.

I like bagels, especial pumpernickel, but I'm in New Jersey which means that I'm _really freaking picky_ about good bagels. Don't talk to me about frozen, mass produced ones. I can get them fresh from the bagel shop about a 5 minute drive away, but they do just about every bagel decently (read: better than any none NJ-NY bagel) except pumpernickel. They are too tight.

Bagels and pizza, NJ's bright points in national cuisine.  Elsewhere we're backwards - for example we often think there's only one type of BBQ.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 5, 2021)

A glass of Lemon and garlic water  (homemade)
Black coffee and cream

I dont actually eat till about 10.30-11 so will do brunch (yogurt & nuts, or egg (poached or omelet) or soup)


----------



## aco175 (Jul 5, 2021)

Recently, I have been having 2 slices toast and peanut butter with coffee.  Weekends used to be me making the kids pancakes or waffles, but now I may make bacon, egg and cheese on english muffins or just laid on toast.  I sometimes splurge and get donuts or muffins or such to bring home.  Another recent development is that my wife and I go out for breakfast on the weekend, but I tend to have bacon and eggs there as well.  I did have coconut-dipped french toast recently and it was great.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 5, 2021)

Pretty much the same thing every day. 

 Flavoured oats, hot milk and peaches, pottle of yoghurt and a coffee sometimes a piece of fruit. 

 Cooked breakfast every 2-3 weeks as a treat at local restaurants.


----------



## ART! (Jul 5, 2021)

Ezekiel bread (a sprouted grain bread that's stored frozen), well-toasted, with Earth Balance "butter".

I will throw lettuce or other greens on that every time we have some, which is usually, or sliced radishes it we have them. I like to get a fresh vegetable in my breakfast whenever possible. Sometimes I'll add some pre-sliced deli meat, maaaaaaybe a slice of cheese.

As an alternative, the toast with Earth Balance and some raw honey.

On weekends I rarely eat my first meal until after I've gone for a run and done whatever other sweaty work needs to be done.

I've found that the more breakfast I eat, the hungrier I am the rest of the day, so in the interest of weight management I eat as little for breakfast as possible.

In the rare occasion I do have a big breakfast, it's probably going to be pancakes, with blueberries and pecans cooked into them, some bacon and/or eggs, some sauteed vegetables, and fresh-squeezed orange juice.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jul 5, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> Okay, this is pretty far afield from Geek Talk, but I just find it endlessly fascinating how people eat around the world.
> 
> What do you typically eat for breakfast?
> 
> ...



Coffee, 2-3 eggs (usually sunny side up), 1-2 slices of sourdough toast with unsalted butter, and if I’m quite hungry I’ll make a couple breakfast sausages as well, or some ham.


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 5, 2021)

Usually a few slices of bread with toppings (chocolate sprinkles or cheese or scrambled eggs or peanut butter), and of course a cup of tea; red bush, earl grey, honey or breakfast tea.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jul 5, 2021)

I tend to eat a roll of Tunnbröd.. Basically soft flat bread, about the size of an A4-paper.  Butter it up on one side, put in some topping; for me that would be either salami or cheese (right now slices of Brie), and roll up.  On weekends I will have tea with this. On weekdays, I usually eat it as I walk from the buss stop towards work.

If I am at a hotel (which I am usually for the Swedish championships in Archery, then corn flakes with milk, some bread, slices of melon (if available), a hard boiled egg, and tea and juice to drink)


----------



## ccs (Jul 5, 2021)

Coffee (black + sugar) & lots of it.

After that it depends upon the day.
*Sausage/egg/cheese either homemade or from the Mc'donalds 5 minutes down the road.
*Cheerios or such
*Sometimes leftovers from the night before.
*Fri is generally breakfast at one of several local restraunts.  Several of us get together for late breakfast & then go play boardgames at the local game shop about noon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 5, 2021)

I don’t have typical breakfasts.  Every morning, it’s “Chef’s Whim“ based on what I find in the kitchen.

Sometimes, it’s cold or hot cereal, which may be a stand-alone or served with something else, like fruit or some cheese.

Sometimes, it’s a sandwich.

Sometimes, it’s buttered toast and some fruit, or some variant in continental breakfast.

Sometimes, it’s full-on American breakfast, with eggs, some kind of salty meat, and some kind of sweetened bread.

Sometimes, it’s leftovers from last night’s dinner.

Sometimes, it’s a glass of bloody mary mix with tabasco, lemon juice, and Worcestershire sauce.  (With or without celery.)

But that’s if I eat breakfast at home.  If I have to eat on the run, I might stop at a convenience store and get some frosted strawberry pop tarts and either an OJ or a bottle of Starbuck’s mocha Frappuccino.  Or I might drive through a Taco Cabana, Jack in The Box, or Chick-Fil-A.  Or I’ll hit the Local Diner (that’s its name).  Or a bagel place for a shmear.

And every 2 weeks, I eat breakfast at a Vietnamese restaurant on my way to my haircut appointment.  (No, I don’t order the same thing every time.)


----------



## Ximnipot69 (Jul 5, 2021)

An apple and some water. That's it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 5, 2021)

Ulfgeir said:


> I tend to eat a roll of Tunnbröd.. Basically soft flat bread, about the size of an A4-paper.  Butter it up on one side, put in some topping; for me that would be either salami or cheese (right now slices of Brie), and roll up.



Man, those are good! Here in your neighbour, we call them Rieska, they are usually round, but otherwise, as far as I know, are the same thing. Now I have to get some for this week’s breakfast


----------



## Eltab (Jul 5, 2021)

I do not like to wake up early enough to fix & eat something substantial.  I do need some caffeine, but never learned to like coffee, so:
Glass of Pepsi / Coke / store-brand pop.

On Saturday: my wife goes through cookbooks and tries every recipe, looking for the good ones, to repeat later.  I never ask what is coming so I can be surprised (usually pleasantly).


----------



## Nikosandros (Jul 5, 2021)

When I wake up early, I drink one coffee (moka or espresso) and, sometimes, eat a yogurt. On a week-end typically milk with cereals (corn flakes or muesli) and a coffee. If I'm feeling decadent, I might go the the bar for a cappuccino and cornetto.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jul 5, 2021)

Week ends:
Hash browns,  white onion, seasoned. when cooked, add slice of cheddar
eggs, 4 each scrambled with green onions, mushrooms, polish sausage or ham and cheddar cheese.

swim for 1 hour or so to work it off. My apartment complex has a pool!

Weekdays I eat 1 or 2 Monterey brand burritos with Tostito brand queso con salsa on top.

copious amounts of coffee daily with heavy whipping cream [MIL] Fresh roasted dot com brand, Dark Knight blend, whole bean, fresh ground.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jul 5, 2021)

I love reading all these! Thanks everyone for posting.

I forgot to mention that _sometimes_ on weekends, I will treat my wife and I to Blueberry Pancakes, following a recipe I found online a million years ago. It makes the _fluffiest_ pancakes, so I wanted to share the recipe with everyone! For our international folks, I've translated the wagon-train-era measurements into standard measurements. I used online conversion charts, so I have no idea if that's how it's usually listed! Note that it's called Todd's Famous Blueberry Pancakes, but my name is Kevin, not Todd.

*Todd's Famous Blueberry Pancakes*
_Ingredients_
1 1/4 cups (150 g) all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon (3 g) salt
1 tablespoon (14 g) baking powder
1 1/4 teaspoon (1 g) sugar
1 egg
1 cup (240 mL) milk
A thick slice of butter, melted (around 1/2 - 1 tablespoons)
1/2 cup - 1 cup (around 200 mL?) blueberries, chocolate chips, walnuts, bananas, or other delicious ingredients

1. In a large bowl, sift flour, salt, baking powder, and sugar.
2. In a small bowl, beat egg and milk.
3. Stir the egg and milk mixture into the dry ingredients.
4. Mix in the melted butter, and fold in the blueberries (or other ingredients).
5. Heat a lightly oiled griddle or frying pan over medium heat. Scoop out about 1/4 cup (60 mL) of batter for each pancake; brown the batter on both sides.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 5, 2021)

Current, roasted almonds and maple flavoured oatmeal topped with peaches and banana. 

 Mango and passion fruit yoghurt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 6, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> I love reading all these! Thanks everyone for posting.
> 
> I forgot to mention that _sometimes_ on weekends, I will treat my wife and I to Blueberry Pancakes, following a recipe I found online a million years ago. It makes the _fluffiest_ pancakes, so I wanted to share the recipe with everyone! For our international folks, I've translated the wagon-train-era measurements into standard measurements. I used online conversion charts, so I have no idea if that's how it's usually listed! Note that it's called Todd's Famous Blueberry Pancakes, but my name is Kevin, not Todd.
> 
> ...



Join us!









						Cookin again
					

Tonight, I cooked a tasty dish for dinner...  I chopped some green onion and put them into a shallow cassarole dish with a BUNCH of whole garlic cloves, a half-stick of unsalted butter, a splash of white wine and some black and red pepper.  This was roasted in the oven at 350F.  I started a box...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 6, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Join us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Very similar to my recipe. Big difference is the amount of baking soda. 1tsp vs 1tbl spoon. 

That how you get them fluffy?


----------



## ART! (Jul 6, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Very similar to my recipe. Big difference is the amount of baking soda. 1tsp vs 1tbl spoon.
> 
> That how you get them fluffy?



Baking soda is indeed the secret, in my experience. 

Buttermilk - or your non-dairy milk of choice and a bit of apple cider vinegar, let sit together for a few minutes - seems to make a big difference, too.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 6, 2021)

ART! said:


> Baking soda is indeed the secret, in my experience.
> 
> Buttermilk - or your non-dairy milk of choice and a bit of apple cider vinegar, let sit together for a few minutes - seems to make a big difference, too.




 Buttermilk not to big her. I think you can get it but baking soda just easier. 

 Mine are thin, I'll add fruit for breakfast and cream/ice cream/maple syrup for dessert. 

 Think it's a 1/1/1 recipe. One cup of flour, 1 egg, teaspoon of baking powder, cup of milk etc. Original used water I use milk.

 Pikelets were a thing they seem to be dying out.


----------



## ART! (Jul 6, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Buttermilk not to big her. I think you can get it but baking soda just easier.
> 
> Mine are thin, I'll add fruit for breakfast and cream/ice cream/maple syrup for dessert.
> 
> ...



My bad - it's baking *powder* that's the trick - not baking _soda_. I've now edited my post to that effect.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 6, 2021)

Weekday mornings it's an egg over hard (my wife calls me a heathen for cooking my eggs mostly through) with a couple slices of avocado, on  a slice of sourdough bread. I'll have a big cup of tea (generally something from either Friday Afternoon or Dryad Tea) after that, then a banana a bit later in the morning.


----------



## ART! (Jul 6, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Weekday mornings it's an egg over hard (my wife calls me a heathen for cooking my eggs mostly through) with a couple slices of avocado, on  a slice of sourdough bread. I'll have a big cup of tea (generally something from either Friday Afternoon or Dryad Tea) after that, then a banana a bit later in the morning.



We stayed at a b&b a couple years ago, and it was there that I discovered that the perfect breakfast for me just might be fresh guacamole on a toasted bagel. Sadly, I am not prepared to make fresh guacamole every morning!


----------



## payn (Jul 6, 2021)

I used to love a big hearty breakfast (like biscuits and gravy or a complete English breakfast!) Though now that im over 40 I can hardly handle anything bigger than a bowl of cereal or yogurt, granola, and fruit. I just feel like crap for the entire day if I have lots of meat and bread for first meal.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 6, 2021)

So good! Aldi carries gluten-free bagels from time-to-time, and there's something about the creaminess of the avocado mixed with the lightly-toasted crunch of the bagel.



ART! said:


> We stayed at a b&b a couple years ago, and it was there that I discovered that the perfect breakfast for me just might be fresh guacamole on a toasted bagel. Sadly, I am not prepared to make fresh guacamole every morning!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 6, 2021)

Ulfgeir said:


> I tend to eat a roll of Tunnbröd.. Basically soft flat bread, about the size of an A4-paper.  Butter it up on one side, put in some topping; for me that would be either salami or cheese (right now slices of Brie), and roll up.  On weekends I will have tea with this. On weekdays, I usually eat it as I walk from the buss stop towards work.
> 
> If I am at a hotel (which I am usually for the Swedish championships in Archery, then corn flakes with milk, some bread, slices of melon (if available), a hard boiled egg, and tea and juice to drink)





Blackrat said:


> Man, those are good! Here in your neighbour, we call them Rieska, they are usually round, but otherwise, as far as I know, are the same thing. Now I have to get some for this week’s breakfast



Well, apparently we finns have slipped back into barbarism, and you can’t get a proper Rieska in southern finland anymore... Luckily, the local market stocks actual swedish Tunnbröd! (Made in Umeå) So cheers, neighbour, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 6, 2021)

…so today, it was a ham & swiss sandwich with mustard on toasted, buttered sourdough; some Cape Cod kettle chips; a celery stalk and 1 green onion (both raw).


----------



## Mad_Jack (Jul 7, 2021)

Bearing in mind that I worked second and third shift for a number of years and thus tend to eat whatever happens to be handy regardless of the time of day...

 If I'm in a rush, it's generally generic Pop Tarts, Hot Pockets, or leftover pizza. If I'm not in a rush, I generally have a bowl of soup, since that tends to be my main food - I make a big pot of ground beef and vegetable soup at the beginning of each week and eat it for most meals until it's gone.

On weekends, I tend to cook something... either hot dogs. eggs. and potatoes (brown the diced potatoes with onion, add sliced hot dogs, then when it's done pour scrambled eggs on top, serve with ketchup). or I'll make a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches with sliced hot dog and chopped onion in them.


Honestly, though?

One of my favorite things to eat for breakfast is cold corn chowder...

Yup. Bacon, taters, onions and corn in a thick milk broth. And I eat it cold, lol.

(Like my signature on the Reaper forums says, "...There are reasons they call me Mad.")


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jul 7, 2021)

Tea.

Sometimes a couple of slices of vegemite toast.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 7, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Tea.
> 
> Sometimes a couple of slices of vegemite toast.



OK, I just found a place not too far from me that sells vegemite.  I’ve considered getting some.  Ive heard it’s more savory than spreads of similar appearance & texture; that a little goes a long way.  

What’s it like?


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 7, 2021)

Hmmmn. 



 We're lucky here. We get the choice to vomit Vegemite, Marmite, Marmite UK version, Promite and various other byproducts of brewing.

 My suggestion skip the byproducts have beer instead.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 7, 2021)

payn said:


> I used to love a big hearty breakfast (like biscuits and gravy or a complete English breakfast!) Though now that im over 40 I can hardly handle anything bigger than a bowl of cereal or yogurt, granola, and fruit. I just feel like crap for the entire day if I have lots of meat and bread for first meal.




 I couldn't do it when young. 

Dining out I avoid the English big breakfast, McDonald's breakfast pass. 

 When younger spent 6 weeks on army base. Week one cooked breakfast. Next 5 weeks cereal, yoghurt, fruit.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 7, 2021)

It's salty, pungent, maybe a bit like soy sauce/mushrooms with a hint of cheese notes? Tons of umami. I really like the stuff, though indeed, you only need a thin shmeer.

If you've had nutritional yeast flakes, its a lot like that stuff.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> OK, I just found a place not too far from me that sells vegemite.  I’ve considered getting some.  Ive heard it’s more savory than spreads of similar appearance & texture; that a little goes a long way.
> 
> What’s it like?


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jul 7, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OK, I just found a place not too far from me that sells vegemite.  I’ve considered getting some.  Ive heard it’s more savory than spreads of similar appearance & texture; that a little goes a long way.
> 
> What’s it like?




Salty. Very salty. Goes well with sourdough.

Here's a diagram and instructions to help you eat it without making yourself... unhappy.



			https://i.redd.it/q927joypwtm41.jpg
		


(In case the link doesn't work:
Hot toast required.
Plenty of butter (or margarine.)
As a beginner, only use a fine scraping of vegemite.
Enjoy while the toast is still hot.)

Goes really well with avocado, cheese, and other fatty things. You can also use it as stock for soups, stews, and what not.

Go for it! And let us know what you think. Maybe even a video of your first taste...


EDIT: Just watched Zardnaar's video. Those poor people did everything wrong. Cold toast. No butter.. no butter! Who ever their Aussie mate is did them no favours. My method requires that I have the butter and vegemite open and standing by the toaster. I slap the butter and vegemite on as fast as possible and eat it while still hot. Hell, the second slice goes back into the toaster to reheat it because I find it cools too much in the time it takes me to eat the first slice.

TLDR: eat it hot and buttery.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 7, 2021)

The Secret History of Marmite/Vegemite


 Once upon a time in the 19th century Marmite was invented. Allegedly as a byproduct of brewing in reality it was because they couldn't really tell the difference between the beer and what became Marmite in Britain. 

 This was at the height of the British Empire. The world was full of British people who would do anything for Queen and country. Except live there. The dominions decided to duplicate marmite.

Settled by criminals the Australians decided to create a local variant of Marmite known as Vegemite. Probably something to do with the heat. And kangaroos.

 Not to be out done New Zealand decided to make their own version of Marmite with exclusive distribution rights in Australasia. Mostly so one could say God awful in 3 different accents. The NZ variety was also put on West Bix another knock off of another terrible product from the UK. 

 So the various dominions suffered under the yoke of various mite's until WW1 which lead to the the great mite shortage of 1914-18. Founded as Britain's farm NZ exported all their Marmite to support the war effort while the Aussies also sent all of their Vegemite to the UK. 

The British discovered it was  great motivation for the troops. You could go over the top or be force fed Marmite or Vegemite. The ANZAC troops had the choice of force feeding or land at Gallipoli.  

 Since the soldiers would rather get shot at than eat it as it turns out the British amassed a large surplus. They decided to use it as a secret ingredient in mustard gas shells. 

 Conventual history says the Tank played a big role in the defeat of Germany. It wasn't they test fired a few Marmite/Vegemite infused shells and the German army promptly collapsed. Thus ended the Great War. 

 The problem was all the left over shells. They were stored where it didn't really matter if they went off and close to where they were needed. In a top secret operation they were buried in the Paris catacombs. 

 War broke out in 1939 again and they examined the shells and as it turned out the Mites had not degraded in anyway. The stuff doesn't really go off. It was estimated that it would take around a year to ready then for action. 

France collapsed before they were ready and before they were captured by the Nazis the French did the world a favor and hid the shells. 

 Post liberation before the war ended it was considered to drop them on the Germans it Japanese. The information leaked however and the mad Austrian shot himself and the Japanese threw in the towel.

Churchill wanted to use them in Operation Unthinkable but the Americans vetoed the plan on humanitarian plans. Even the Americans didn't want to do that to the Soviets. 

 The WW1 stock was finally destroyed in nuclear testing in the South Pacific. They loaded up the Prinz Eugen and detonated a nuclear bomb. They had to do it far away from major population centres and they couldn't get to the moon yet.

And there it remains to this day infused with radiation mutating. Like a ticking time bomb should it ever leak. 

 Over successive generations some inhabitants of the UK, Australia and NZ have developed an immunity to the power of the various mite's. Some even think it tastes good. This is why UK food has the reputation it does. 

 Some say the Aussies are even working on new WMD out there in the outback involving Vegemite and kangaroos. No one knows the outback is very large. 

 Americans were smarter. They banned the importation of Marmite and Vegemite until 1980. Even then they only allowed it with the intention to study it incase the Vegemite Bomb is ever perfected.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 18, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> I love reading all these! Thanks everyone for posting.
> 
> I forgot to mention that _sometimes_ on weekends, I will treat my wife and I to Blueberry Pancakes, following a recipe I found online a million years ago. It makes the _fluffiest_ pancakes, so I wanted to share the recipe with everyone! For our international folks, I've translated the wagon-train-era measurements into standard measurements. I used online conversion charts, so I have no idea if that's how it's usually listed! Note that it's called Todd's Famous Blueberry Pancakes, but my name is Kevin, not Todd.
> 
> ...




 I'm gonna give these a shot tonight replacing the blueberries with peaches or canned mixed berries. 

 Serving it with churro ice cream and maple syrup.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 18, 2021)

Due to an odd chain of events, we’ve wound up with an unusually large  amount of Popeye’s fried chicken in our fridge.  So I’ve had leftover fried chicken for breakfast or brunch for 2 days now.  But not necessarily as just warmed up crispy yardbird.

Instead, I took one breast and deboned it.  While I was doing so, I put a piece of thick artisan pita from a local farmer in the toaster oven to give it a bit of color hand warmth.  When it came out, I topped it with a drizzle of katsup, a drizzle of yellow mustard, and a helping of dill relish.  Meanwhile the shredded chicken got 30 seconds in the microwave.

That warmed chicken was piled up atop the prepped pita, which was then folded like an oversized taco.  

I forgot to add the romaine or baby spinach I had intended to put on it, but it was still tasty.  It was at least as good as most fried chicken sandwiches I’ve had (but for my faves).


----------



## shawnhcorey (Jul 18, 2021)

First breakfast: a bowl of oatmeal.
Second breakfast: crunchy peanut butter on raw toast.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jul 18, 2021)

If I feel like making myself a big breakfast it usually consists of the following if on hand.  4-6 pieces of American bacon, 2 slices of toast/bagel or English muffin, hash browns, no less than 4 over medium fried eggs.  If I'm feeling real ambitious I may even add pancakes or oatmeal to that.  To drink coffee, sometimes orange juice.  

Lots of times I'm too lazy to cook so Ill grab something out like a breakfast sandwich.  Oddly enough the Sunoco gas station near my house has food made to order (made in front of you) which is really good and cheap.  A breakfast sandwich on a bagel with bacon, sausage, ham, cheese, onion, jalapeno, & condiments is about $5-$6.  Real filling.  They also have burgers, sandwiches etc. You order from a touch screen and can get what ever you want as long as they have the ingredients.  If there's one in your area I highly recommend trying them.


----------



## Marc_C (Jul 18, 2021)

Large bowl of oatmeal (with jam), two peanut butter toasts, a large glass of water and a black tea.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jul 18, 2021)

Something with eggs usually


----------



## J.Quondam (Jul 18, 2021)

Typical breakfast for me is (lots of) coffee with OJ or piece of fruit, along with either
 - hardboiled egg and a slice of quickbread (eg, banana bread, pumpkin bread,etc); or
 - breakfast tacos (egg plus bacon, sausage, potato, hash, or whatever, on corn or flour tortilla, depending); or
 - french toast, and bacon or sausage.
Those are probably my three main go-tos, but I tend to mix it up quite a bit. Really depends what's in the fridge and how much time I've got in the morning!


----------



## shawnhcorey (Jul 18, 2021)

Bedrockgames said:


> Something with eggs usually




Tossed salad?


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jul 18, 2021)

shawnhcorey said:


> Tossed salad?




That song is the worst thing to happen to eggs since we started eating them


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 18, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Due to an odd chain of events, we’ve wound up with an unusually large  amount of Popeye’s fried chicken in our fridge.  So I’ve had leftover fried chicken for breakfast or brunch for 2 days now.  But not necessarily as just warmed up crispy yardbird.
> 
> Instead, I took one breast and deboned it.  While I was doing so, I put a piece of thick artisan pita from a local farmer in the toaster oven to give it a bit of color hand warmth.  When it came out, I topped it with a drizzle of katsup, a drizzle of yellow mustard, and a helping of dill relish.  Meanwhile the shredded chicken got 30 seconds in the microwave.
> 
> ...




 That's called Sunday morning after a bender here. Chicken and pita is like bacon and eggs or something.


----------



## Bohandas (Jul 21, 2021)

I tend to just drink some chocolate milk and leave it at that, and then finish the rest of the half-gallon carton lunch for lunch. It's quicker than having something proper.


----------



## Cadence (Aug 21, 2021)

It goes against the typical part in the thread title, but @Blackrat mentioned Karelian pies above, and I was going through my DC  trip pictures for the happy hour thread.  Earlier this summer when air travel seemed less absurd, was on a business trip there and stopped at Mikko in DC for breakfast.

(Cinnamon) pulla bread French toast, with a follow up of a Karelian pasty and a slice of lingonberry bread. Based on the pasty and some other things that week I'm wondering if "savory" just isn't my style.  French toast definitely is, as are breads.  (Going to make some, not nearly that good, French toast of my own as soon as I'm done with this post.)  Anyway, if you're in DC and need breakfast or brunch, I'd check it out.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 21, 2021)

Cadence said:


> It goes against the typical part in the thread title, but @Blackrat mentioned Karelian pies above, and I was going through my DC  trip pictures for the happy hour thread.  Earlier this summer when air travel seemed less absurd, was on a business trip there and stopped at Mikko in DC for breakfast.
> 
> (Cinnamon) pulla bread French toast, with a follow up of a Karelian pasty and a slice of lingonberry bread. Based on the pasty and some other things that week I'm wondering if "savory" just isn't my style.  French toast definitely is, as are breads.  (Going to make some, not nearly that good, French toast of my own as soon as I'm done with this post.)  Anyway, if you're in DC and need breakfast or brunch, I'd check it out.



I think most of finnish cuisine might be a bit of an acquired taste thing, but I am amazed you can get karelian pies out there! Very cool!


----------



## Cadence (Aug 21, 2021)

Blackrat said:


> I think most of finnish cuisine might be a bit of an acquired taste thing, but I am amazed you can get karelian pies out there! Very cool!



My grandmother's family is Finnish (her parents and oldest sibling came over to the states in 1902 and 1903) and my sister has been experimenting with a lot of recipes recently.  Only ones I've made are pancakes, a potato/egg dish, and cookies with cardamom.  The former using my great Aunt's recipe and the later two were from a cookbook.  The first two were really good, the cookies not so much to my liking.  The cookbook (1966 Woman's Day Encyclopedia of Cooking) also has one for the Karelian pasties in it among the others in the Finnish section. I'm now curious how authentic any of them are.

I'd never seen a Finnish restaurant in the states before (lots of Swedish ones), but figured if I was in DC I'd google it.  The chef went to culinary school in Helsinki and worked for some Finnish ambassadors before opening his own place.


----------



## was (Aug 21, 2021)

cereal


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 21, 2021)

Work Days: Bacon and egg biscuit from 1-3 various fast food places, large half-and-half tea (pre-pandemic, when you could go inside, I'd get my usual 95% unsweet with a splash of sweet tea on top, which is in general enough to sweeten an entire large cup). 
Non-Work Days: 50% of the time, the same or go to a nice breakfast place for omelet, toast, bacon or some form of potato, maybe some OJ.
Gaming Convention Day: All The Things


----------



## Cadence (Aug 22, 2021)

was said:


> cereal



Sweet or healthy? Flake or other?


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 22, 2021)

My last cooked breakfast just before lockdown. 



 Open steak sandwich. Rarely eat cooked breakfast usually cereal, yoghurt, fruit.


----------



## Cadence (Aug 22, 2021)

Along with French toast, Omelettes are another weekend regular to make at home.  Three egg (splash of milk), pepper jack cheese, sausage, and this time added sauteed mushrooms and peppers, and a few slivers of salami.


----------



## was (Aug 22, 2021)

Cadence said:


> Sweet or healthy? Flake or other?



cheerios w/ almonds


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 22, 2021)

My breakfast today was an Earl Campbell’s hot link sandwich (sliced open, served on toasted sourdough with Mayo & mustard) and a small salad of spinach, romaine, tomatoes, slivered anaheim peppers, and topped with an Italian vinaigrette.


----------



## Bohandas (Aug 24, 2021)

Bohandas said:


> I tend to just drink some chocolate milk and leave it at that, and then finish the rest of the half-gallon carton lunch for lunch. It's quicker than having something proper.




The store has been out of chocolate milk for the past few weeks, so now I've been having soft pretzels instead


----------



## Eltab (Aug 24, 2021)

Discovered banana-flavored Pop-Tarts exist.  Not 'banana creme' so not as sweet nor drenched in frosting.  Pretty good to go down dry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2021)

Eltab said:


> Discovered banana-flavored Pop-Tarts exist.  Not 'banana creme' so not as sweet nor drenched in frosting.  Pretty good to go down dry.



Banana?  I’ve never seen those!

As a kid, my favorite grocery store breakfast pastries were:

Pop Tarts: Frosted Strawberry, Frosted Blueberry, Frosted Cherry and Frosted Cinnamon 

Danish Go-Rounds: Frosted Strawberry or Frosted Blueberry 

Breakfast Squares: Chocolate, Cinnamon and Butter Pecan

Only Pop Tarts survived the 1970s- a real shame- and over time, I got pickier about my flavors.  These days, if/when I buy them, it’s always either the Frosted Strawberry or Frosted Blueberry.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Aug 25, 2021)

In the last five years, if having breakfast at home, I ate the exact same thing. Bowl of old-fashioned oatmeal with some added nuts, seeds and frozen fruit. With a cup of coffew.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 25, 2021)

We don't have pop tarts here afaik. Not sure how they're legal to sell as food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> We don't have pop tarts here afaik. Not sure how they're legal to sell as food.



Such a delicacy you’re deprived of!


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 25, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Such a delicacy you’re deprived of!




 They look horrific. I'm sure they taste alright but aren't they essentially candy. 

 For breakfast?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> They look horrific. I'm sure they taste alright but aren't they essentially candy.
> 
> For breakfast?



*YES!**

* See also lunch and snacks.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 25, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *YES!**
> 
> * See also lunch and snacks.




I thought they were designed for after the apocalypse to feed the cockroaches. 

  My mother made me eat weet Bix for 15 odd years for breakfast. Never had one.

 Google pop tarts NZ apparently you can get them here. But on the same page. 









						Why You Should Never Eat Pop-Tarts, Like, Ever
					

Pop-Tarts make for a delicious breakfast when you're on the go, but experts say that it's actually really bad for you. Find out more at SheFinds.com.




					www.shefinds.com


----------



## Willie the Duck (Aug 25, 2021)

I eat oatmeal (just oats and water) with frozen blueberries or dried apricots. I have also experimented with  groats (which are just uncut oats, so the same stuff, but the shape/consistency is more like rice or orzo) and occasionally mix it up with banana or almonds and raisins. 

Lunch is usually a dish made of wild rice, mixed beans and legumes (such as 16 bean soup packs), spinach, and other veggies to taste, baked in dutch oven with stock and spices and then a roux and poached eggs added at the end. 

All of this is so I can not make my longevity-genes-gifted wife an early widow, while at the same time getting to have steak or ice cream or whatever in the evening. That said, both breakfast and lunch are actually pretty good, once you acquire the taste.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Aug 25, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> They look horrific. I'm sure they taste alright but aren't they essentially candy.
> 
> For breakfast?



To be fair, a _lot_ of American breakfast food is essentially dessert:

Muffins, pancakes, waffles, French Toast, cereal, Pop Tarts...

I'm shocked that I could focus at school after consuming so much sugar in the mornings as a kid.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 25, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> To be fair, a _lot_ of American breakfast food is essentially dessert:
> 
> Muffins, pancakes, waffles, French Toast, cereal, Pop Tarts...
> 
> I'm shocked that I could focus at school after consuming so much sugar in the mornings as a kid.




 That stuff here is treats. 

 Got bored and added things up. Two pop tarts have about 5 or 6 times the amount of Suger than what I eat. And I thought mine was high in Suger- 60 grams over two weeks.


----------



## Cadence (Aug 25, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> That stuff here is treats.
> 
> Got bored and added things up. Two pop tarts have about 5 or 6 times the amount of Suger than what I eat. And I thought mine was high in Suger- 60 grams over two weeks.




Personally, one of the interesting things about poptarts is that they're like a totally different food when they're hot vs. when they're untoasted.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 25, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> I thought they were designed for after the apocalypse to feed the cockroaches.
> 
> My mother made me eat weet Bix for 15 odd years for breakfast. Never had one.
> 
> ...



You're thinking of Twinkies. They should survive hundreds of years beyond any apocalypse, barring them being burnt (and I'm not even sure of that). 

You would need to read the labels on North American "breakfast cereals" in order to be sufficiently appalled at  what qualifies as "food" here. Most is grain coated sugar nodules of some sort. I'm patently amazed that it took me over 55 years to become Type 2 Diabetic, given that virtually everything we eat here has added sugar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Google pop tarts NZ apparently you can get them here. But on the same page.
> 
> https://www.shefinds.com/collections/never-eat-pop-tarts-unhealthy-breakfast/[/t person is just




That person is just trying to keep you from eating the Food of the Gods!  Eat Pop Tarts, become _immortal_!*






* due to the preservatives, of course.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 25, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> You're thinking of Twinkies. They should survive hundreds of years beyond any apocalypse, barring them being burnt (and I'm not even sure of that).
> 
> You would need to read the labels on North American "breakfast cereals" in order to be sufficiently appalled at  what qualifies as "food" here. Most is grain coated sugar nodules of some sort. I'm patently amazed that it took me over 55 years to become Type 2 Diabetic, given that virtually everything we eat here has added sugar.




 I'm appalled at the labels here. Even as a kid I didn't like frosted cornflakes or whatever.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> I'm appalled at the labels here. Even as a kid I didn't like frosted cornflakes or whatever.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Aug 26, 2021)

I ate a poptart once. That was enough. Effin disgustin.

But then most American sweets are. I blame the ubiquitous corn syrup that seems to be in everything. Including the bread. Why is it in bread? When I was over there I had to go to fancy grocers to find decent bread. (Admittedly this was 20 years ago, things may have improved.)


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 26, 2021)

Found pop tarts at supermarket. Only two flavors though chocolate and s'mores. 

 Bought some low Suger cereal to make more room for booze in lockdown.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 26, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I ate a poptart once. That was enough. Effin disgustin.
> 
> But then most American sweets are. I blame the ubiquitous corn syrup that seems to be in everything. Including the bread. Why is it in bread? When I was over there I had to go to fancy grocers to find decent bread. (Admittedly this was 20 years ago, things may have improved.)



Sugar/corn syrup is in bread because, along with the yeast, it makes the bread rise more and more quickly. It's all about the bottom line.


----------



## Richards (Aug 26, 2021)

Eltab said:


> Discovered banana-flavored Pop-Tarts exist.  Not 'banana creme' so not as sweet nor drenched in frosting.  Pretty good to go down dry.



Must - find - and - try!

Johnathan


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 26, 2021)

Chocolate pop tart to me just looked like a cookie or biscuit. 

 Two if them are about the same price as a pacjet of chocolate mint biscuits so yeah fairly pointless to buy. 

 HFCS when Suger is to expensive and not unhealthy enough


----------



## J.Quondam (Aug 26, 2021)

I've found pop tarts to be an absolutely perfect food when left uneaten.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 26, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Chocolate pop tart to me just looked like a cookie or biscuit.
> 
> Two if them are about the same price as a pacjet of chocolate mint biscuits so yeah fairly pointless to buy.
> 
> HFCS when Suger is to expensive and not unhealthy enough



In much the same way that many types of pre-made chocolate cake frosting have a higher nutritional content, and less sugar, than does Nutella.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 26, 2021)

Going overboard in lockdown. Diet next week. 

 Bought new cereal 2.8% Suger. Yum yum




 Basically what I ate as a child and what grandparents ate.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 26, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Going overboard in lockdown. Diet next week.
> 
> Bought new cereal 2.8% Suger. Yum yum
> 
> ...



"Lupin? What, the flower Lupin?"









						Monty Python - Dennis Moore on Make a GIF
					

_premium




					makeagif.com


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 26, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> "Lupin? What, the flower Lupin?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 No idea.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 26, 2021)

Tomorrow, I suspect I’m having Nepalese leftovers for breakfast.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 26, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tomorrow, I suspect I’m having Nepalese leftovers for breakfast.




 Bleep bleep bleep.


----------



## Bohandas (Aug 27, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> They look horrific. I'm sure they taste alright but aren't they essentially candy.
> 
> For breakfast?




Well yeah, but flapjacks are fried cake with syrup and butter and a muffin is a bald cupcake so candy is pretty on par


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 27, 2021)

Bohandas said:


> Well yeah, but flapjacks are fried cake with syrup and butter and a muffin is a bald cupcake so candy is pretty on par




 Rarely eat that either.


----------



## Argyle King (Aug 27, 2021)

I typically split breakfast into two "meals."

The first is usually a blended smoothie of non-dairy milk, protein powder, oatmeal, yogurt, fruit (often blueberries) and just a little bit of black coffee to get something into my system before the gym. 

Later, after the gym, I eat something more solid. What exactly the "more solid" thing is varies, but some sort of egg is usually involved. I'll likely have a small piece of wheat toast on the side. If I'm in a hurry, I might settle for breakfast cereal of some sort.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 3, 2021)

I just discovered Tajin seasoning in one of my local groceries’ produce section the other day, so I’m experimenting.  It’s a Mexican spice blend with mild chiles, salt and powdered citric juice.  The flavor is lime-forward with a very slightly warm finish.

*Breakfast from 4 days ago:*
Today’s breakfast:  open faced ham, chicken, egg & cheese sandwich on toasted pita





Buttered, toasted pita
2 pieces each of chicken and ham cold cuts
3 pieces of caramelized onion Monterey Jack cheese
Over medium egg
Tajin seasoning

After the pita was toasted and buttered and the egg was frying, I started assembling the sandwich.  After piling everything on, I gave the cold cuts & cheese a quick zap in the microwave to slightly warm them and melt the cheese just a bit.  Then the egg went on top.  (I was intending to cook the egg over easy for a more EtG’s Benedict result, but got an ill-timed phone call.)  Regardless, this was a winner!

In this experiment, I seasoned the egg with it during the frying process, but also sprinkled it on the naked buttered pita and again on the cold cuts.  That ensured it would suffuse the entire dish.


*Breakfast from 2 days ago:*
Scrambled egg patty with American &amp; smoked Gouda cheese,  seasoned with Tajin, black pepper, and parsley.

2 pieces of sliced Black Forest ham

Toasted, buttered pita 

Topped with a smear of roasted pepper salsa and sliced green onions


----------



## Richards (Sep 3, 2021)

I hunted up those Banana Cream Pie Pop-Tarts and tried them this morning.  They taste great right out of the package.  I think I may have found a new at-work breakfast!

Johnathan


----------



## niklinna (Sep 3, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> Okay, this is pretty far afield from Geek Talk, but I just find it endlessly fascinating how people eat around the world.
> 
> What do you typically eat for breakfast?
> 
> ...



I usually have either a slice of rye crispbread with peanut butter and dates, or oatmeal with raisins, almonds, & cinnamon. (I'm in San Francisco too!)



Blackrat said:


> Karelian Pies (a traditional finnish savory pastry, it’s a small rye crust filled with rice porridge), fried eggs and lemon juice is my usual breakfast.



I love karjalan piirakka! I've sometimes thought about opening a nordic bakery here in the San Francisco are just so I could have them (and all the other tasty breads), but I know nothing about the bakery business. I haven't been to Finland in about a decade, now....


----------



## embee (Sep 3, 2021)

Coffee and a hard boiled egg. If there's leftover salmon from dinner the night before, that too.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 7, 2021)

3 weeks of lockdown. Ending tomorrow booked in Sunday for breakfast at local restaurant. It will be 4 weeks to the day. 

 Sigh. 

 Otherwise oats, youghurt, peaches X28 days.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 11, 2021)

Decisions decisions.

 Starting with a flat white coffee.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 11, 2021)

Wife's eggs Benedict. 


Beef and mushroom pie with salad and chips plus a corn fritter.



 Mocha.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 25, 2021)

Eggs Benedict. Rare cooked breakfast for me at our regular breakfast place. Washed down with a flat white.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 27, 2021)

Ate this stuff for 15 odd years growing up. 




 Weetbix with yoghurt and canned peaches. 

 As a kid boiling water, milk, Suger. 

 By themselves 2.8% Suger, 1.4% fat. Butter and marmite served dry as a snack.

 Dry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 27, 2021)

Today, it was lox spread on buttered, toasted sourdough, plus a bit of trail mix.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 27, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Today, it was lox spread on buttered, toasted sourdough, plus a bit of trail mix.




 Lox?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 27, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Lox?



Lox is cured salmon.  Lox spread is lox, cut up or shredded, then mixed with cream cheese.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 27, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lox is cured salmon.  Lox spread is lox, cut up or shredded, then mixed with cream cheese.




 "Shudders". Only thing worse than seafood is fish out of fresh water.

 Any recommendations for "game night"? 









						Dunedin
					

Phone: 03 479 0010 Email: dunedin@cbk.nz




					www.cbk.nz
				




 Saying goodbye to my best player moving due to new job.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Oct 27, 2021)

We just had a new baby a week ago, so I am back on peanut butter toast and yoghurt or cottage cheese.


----------



## Neko Princex (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't usually eat breakfast. The first thing I consume upon waking up is a cup of decaf coffee...though I have been giving a lot of thought to the possibility of kicking the morning habit to the curb and changing it to a once/twice a week treat. For a very long time I have consumed fully caffeinated coffee, but going 24 hours or more without a cup gave me a massive throbbing headache...a few years ago when I was sick I read that drinking caffeinated beverage could prolong the effects of being sick so I took that as an opportunity to switch to drinking decaf. That amount of headaches I get now are few and far between.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 6, 2021)

Somewhat typical bought breakfast. Struggle with meat this early. 

 Cheese scone, mocha (top), flat white bottom. 




 Southland sushi aka cheese roll. 



 Cheese roll is a regional thing. Cheese, onion, garlic, herbs in a grilled bread roll with butter.


----------



## Neko Princex (Nov 7, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Somewhat typical bought breakfast. Struggle with meat this early.
> 
> Cheese scone, mocha (top), flat white bottom.
> 
> <snip>




Wow, that looks amazing.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 7, 2021)

Neko Princess said:


> Wow, that looks amazing.




 Was pretty good. Felt like coffee this week. 

 Last week we went there for the full on cooked breakfast. Still had vegetarian.

 Previous page Sep11 has cooked stuff.


----------



## fba827 (Nov 7, 2021)

By the time I get up, get kids’ stuff ready,  get other stuff together, my breakfast is actually lunch.


----------



## Erik Alt (Nov 7, 2021)

Oatmeal porridge and a glass of water.


----------



## payn (Nov 7, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> "Shudders". Only thing worse than seafood is fish out of fresh water.



Walleye is divine.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2021)

payn said:


> Walleye is divine.



 Nyet.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 8, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Nyet.











						Red Dwarf Ace Rimmer GIF - Red Dwarf Ace Rimmer Rimmer - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2021)

Haven’t hit the grocery store for a bit, so I’m out of milk, cold cuts and a lot of the stuff I usually reach for in the morning.  So I’ve been FORCED to search the kitchen for other things to eat.

One such example was this: a sliced apple, buttered, toasted petit pain, unsalted mixed nuts, and some truffle gouda cheese.)

(Today was similar, with grapes & San Marzano tomatoes, buttered, toasted sourdough, 2 boiled eggs, and blue Castello cheese.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2021)

Toasted, buttered pita, topped with shredded Cotswold cheese, prosciutto, and fried egg with side of apple wedges.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 10, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Toasted, buttered pita, topped with shredded Cotswold cheese, prosciutto, and fried egg with side of apple wedges.



Looks good, but the eggs need a little more pepper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Looks good, but the eggs need a little more pepper.





I actually used garlic pepper, which was applied to both sides.  (The eggs were over easy.)  And combined with the Cotswold cheese, that made for plenty of flavor.  (Not as much heat as some might want, though.)


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2021)

For some reason a can't mix pork with pita probably because when I started eating it I had it from Turkish places and your options were lamb, chicken, falafel.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 10, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I actually used garlic pepper, which was applied to both sides.  (The eggs were over easy.)  And combined with the Cotswold cheese, that made for plenty of flavor.  (Not as much heat as some might want, though.)



Well if it's _garlic_ pepper, that might be just enough


----------



## Silvercat Moonpaw (Nov 10, 2021)

Brand-name cereal.  Preferably one that's slightly sweet.  In cow milk.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 13, 2021)

First cooked breakfast in months. When I do though it's usually something like this. 



 Kiwi big breakfast.

 And a mocha.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 14, 2021)

I’ve had repurposed leftovers 2 days running.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 15, 2021)

For the first time in a while, I had a more typical breakfast…for dinner!


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 20, 2021)

Eggs Benedict and cheese roll.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 21, 2021)

I love Benedicts of various kinds.  Even so-so ones feel posh.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 21, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I love Benedicts of various kinds.  Even so-so ones feel posh.




Reasonably common here with places that do breakfast.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 21, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Reasonably common here with places that do breakfast.



It’s hit or miss around here.  I know where I can find them, but they’re definitely in the minority of places doing breakfast.

Fortunately for me, one relatively near me does them quite well AND serves them breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 21, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s hit or miss around here.  I know where I can find them, but they’re definitely in the minority of places doing breakfast.
> 
> Fortunately for me, one relatively near me does them quite well AND serves them breakfast, lunch and dinner!




 Just realized I might have selective bias. 

 Wife checks online menus. She looks for. 
1. Caesar Salad. 
2. Sticky date pudding. 
3.  Eggs Benedict. 

 So if a place has those items odds are we will visit. 

 Personally I like variety worst case scenario steak or burger that's decent.

 Apart from not seafood I don't care to much. Exception would be Arabic. There's a new Syrian food truck in town.....


----------



## BookTenTiger (Nov 21, 2021)

I've been working on my egg game over the last few years. We like them over easy, crispy at the edges.

Here's what I've figured out:

1. Get the pan really really hot.
2. Use a little too much butter.
3. Salt, pepper, and a little paprika.

If I make sure the pan and butter are really hot, I get perfectly runny yokes, fluffy whites, and crispy edges.


----------



## Mannahnin (Nov 22, 2021)

Usually two slices of bacon and a two egg omelette, fried in the bacon fat, with a cup of black coffee (fresh ground, currently, though sometimes I buy pre-ground).

Usually I will saute some sliced fresh mushrooms or diced bell peppers in the bacon fat before adding the eggs, and season with Tony Cachere's Creole seasoning or some herbs de provence or some other spice.  I often add a few slices of fresh avocado atop the omelette, assuming my local store has ripe ones in stock.  Sometimes I'll substitute pork breakfast sausages with mustard in place of the bacon.

On weekends, especially if I have a guest or partner to breakfast, I'll often add fresh fruit and make waffles, crepes, or french toast, always with real maple syrup from NH or occasionally a neighboring state.  Or possibly pan-fried potatoes as an alternate starch.  Another favorite is BLTs, but I usually won't make them unless I have leftover fresh baked bread from a feast at my mother's.

If I oversleep and don't have time to make breakfast I may get an egg and sausage (hold the cheese) croissant sandwich at Dunkins, or go to the cafeteria at work and get a fresh toasted everything bagel with butter, some scrambled eggs, and sausage or bacon.


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2021)

Years ago, Pancakes, egg omelets with ham and cheese, sausage and bacon, biscuit with orange juice.

now eggs, toast and bacon or sausage with water


----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 11, 2021)

Typical bi week dine out breakfast. 


 Top wife's eggs Benedict with extra couple of hash browns. 

 Bottow breakfast bagel (bacon, egg, hash brown, relish etc), cheese roll, and chips w/chipotle aioli. 

 I had flat white coffee wife had a mocha.


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 12, 2021)

Fiber One Bran, some low fat milk, and all the berries in the world (straw-, blue- and black-, along with banana which is also a berry though people don't think about it that way).


----------



## Mannahnin (Dec 13, 2021)

Still on my eggs, bacon and black coffee, though I've recently started having a small whey protein shake alongside, as part of increasing my protein intake generally.

Had a lovely brunch yesterday as well, with fresh fruit (green grapes, watermelon, honeydew, mango, and pomegranate), thick cut bacon,  fresh Belgian waffles with NH maple syrup, some bits of cheese and sausage from the charcuterie board, good coffee with Coole Swan, and fancified mimosas with a little passionfruit and gin.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2021)

Today: Salisbury steak, grilled onion and mashed potatoes.  With OJ & unsweetened tea for drinks.


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 13, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Today: Salisbury steak, grilled onion and mashed potatoes.  With OJ & unsweetened tea for drinks.




Do you live somewhere outside the States, Danny?  I'm just curious because I've never seen that as combo as a breakfast dish listed before.


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 13, 2021)

Thomas Shey said:


> Do you live somewhere outside the States, Danny?  I'm just curious because I've never seen that as combo as a breakfast dish listed before.



Given the reference to "unsweetened tea" I would guess American South, though the expected reference would generally be "unsweet tea."


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 13, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Given the reference to "unsweetened tea" I would guess American South, though the expected reference would generally be "unsweet tea."




Possible.  I do have relatives in the South though, and I don't remember ever hearing any of them mention Salisbury steak or (particularly) mashed potatoes for breakfast.  That was why I was curious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Given the reference to "unsweetened tea" I would guess American South, though the expected reference would generally be "unsweet tea."



Very good linguistic sleuthing!

I’m a long-time resident of the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex of North Central Texas, famous for the the Dallas Cowboys American football team, unscrupulous oilmen on TV, and getting our butts apocalyptically frozen every 11 years.

To answer the question @Thomas Shey asked, I had breakfast at a diner that serves its entire menu throughout their business day*.  I was going to have their Eggs Benedict when I walked through the door- theirs are pretty good- but I decided beef sounded better this AM.  (Hadn’t had any in days.)



* I love diners like this, because some days, you want something different than the usual fare offered at a particular time of day.  2 weeks ago, I almost did liver & onions at a different diner (again, a dish that place does well), but chose otherwise.


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 13, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Very good linguistic sleuthing!
> 
> I’m a long-time resident of the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex of North Central Texas, famous for the the Dallas Cowboys American football team, unscrupulous oilmen on TV, and getting our butts apocalyptically frozen every 11 years.
> 
> ...



Bet you could get a great steak & eggs at a place like that.

And you have now given me sufficient information to differentiate between Texas and Georgia/Alabama/Tennessee/Kentucky, so thankyaverramuch


----------



## Hex08 (Dec 13, 2021)

On days that I work just some fruit, usually an apple or banana. On my days off I'll make a big breakfast; eggs, some kind of meat, potatoes and rye toast is typical, but I will occasionally change it up with french toast or pancakes or Georgian khachapuri or whatever else strikes my fancy.

On holidays I devour the souls of children.


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 14, 2021)

Hex08 said:


> On holidays days I devour the souls of children.



How do you handle the resulting gas?


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 14, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Very good linguistic sleuthing!
> 
> I’m a long-time resident of the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex of North Central Texas, famous for the the Dallas Cowboys American football team, unscrupulous oilmen on TV, and getting our butts apocalyptically frozen every 11 years.
> 
> ...




Well, there's nothing wrong with eating dinner for breakfast than there is breakfast for dinner which I'd done any number of times.  I've even seen breakfast meats I never expected in places occasionally (there was a local restaurant at one time that had probably twenty meat options for breakfast dishes, including some I'd never seen before).  It was the mashed potatoes that through me, so I wondered if it was a regionalism somewhere that I wasn't familiar with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Bet you could get a great steak & eggs at a place like that.



Probably!  Oddly, though I love steak and I love eggs, I almost never eat them together.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2021)

Another recent breakfast:


----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 14, 2021)

Coming up to two years of oatmeal based breakfast. 

 Tomorrow apple flavoured oats with blueberries and yoghurt.


----------



## Thomas Shey (Dec 14, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Another recent breakfast:




Interesting combo.  I wouldn't normally think of the nuts, but I've seen cereals including them, so why not?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 31, 2021)

My bad apologies.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 1, 2022)

Coffee and cussing mostly. :-/


----------



## Zardnaar (Jan 3, 2022)

Vegetarian.



 Grilled tomato, mushrooms and avocado with haloumi cheese on hash browns.


----------

